
Ask HN: What advise would you give a 16 year old today? - WheelsAtLarge
The kind of advice that will help them throughout their life.
======
oldmancoyote
Choose some activity/study/? that lies totally outside your expected life
course. Pursue it diligently but gently in your spare time for the rest of
your life. Use it as a minor relief from stress. At some point in your life it
will become hugely valuable and rewarding. Choose it now or your never will.

------
rapnie
don't get a smartphone / social app addiction.. but that advice is probably
too late by now :)

